# unhealthy plant.. first grow.. need advise please



## wilson (Feb 28, 2006)

I started my frist grow with 2 plants. Ive been using the same soil, fert, and same place for both. However one plant is really gettin bushy and not as tall as other but looks really healthy. The other is growing tall and not bushing out.. however it leaves get yellow spots on the new ones. The new leaves look fine for the first few days of growth and then when they are like 2-3" yellow spots start to appear.  Then as they mature they begin to turn brown and the tips curl down. Im using the same everything so how can one plant be so healthy and the other not. Can anyone tell me what wrong..ive added a pic.. please help
Thanks

Ps i had this question posted on  hempculivation.com and now its shut down.. whats goin on?  is it cuz of that big bust here in Canada?

Nursery Questionaire
l Growers:
1. Are you growing from seed or clones? sseds
2. How old are your plants? month
3. How tall are your plants? 12'" and 7"
4. What size containers are they planted in? 3 gal
5. What is your soil mix? miracle grow / peat moss
6. How often do you water and what type of water do you use? every 2 days
7. What is the pH of your water?  not sure.. but i put rain grow in it every other time
8. What kind of fertilizer do you use and what is its NPK ratio? 4-3 -2 and blood meal
9. What kind of lights do you use and how many watts combined? (HPS, MH, fluorescent, halogen, incandescent "plant lights") 4 4' flor 1 incad 100 watt
10. How close are your lights to the plants? 8"
11. What size is your grow space in square feet?  2'x2'x4'
12. What is the temperature and humidity in your grow space? not sure
13. What is the pH of the soil? not sure
14. Have you noticed any insect activity in your grow space? one spider
15. How much experience do you have growing? none


----------



## cratos (Feb 28, 2006)

Kinda looks like the pH problems section described here: 
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688&page=1&pp=15
I'm no expert, just trying to give you something to read while you wait for them to show up =)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 30, 2006)

wilson said:
			
		

> I started my frist grow with 2 plants. Ive been using the same soil, fert, and same place for both. However one plant is really gettin bushy and not as tall as other but looks really healthy. The other is growing tall and not bushing out.. however it leaves get yellow spots on the new ones. The new leaves look fine for the first few days of growth and then when they are like 2-3" yellow spots start to appear. Then as they mature they begin to turn brown and the tips curl down. Im using the same everything so how can one plant be so healthy and the other not. Can anyone tell me what wrong..ive added a pic.. please help
> Thanks
> 
> Ps i had this question posted on hempculivation.com and now its shut down.. whats goin on? is it cuz of that big bust here in Canada?
> ...


*Whats up Wilson. You need to find out the PH of your soil and the temps of your grow room. These can be major factors in your plants problems. *


----------

